# Tag Rugby Teams?



## jbonkers (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi All, 

Does anyone know of any Tag Rugby Clubs / Teams in Dubai?

Thanks


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

https://dubai.duplays.com/sport/rugby


----------

